# Perfect Losi Slider Setup..........



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

I have been experimenting on the losi slider for over 4 mounths now and I have finally found the fastest and most stable carpet oval slider setup.

Please Note: Not all setups work for all people but this has been the fastest most durable setup i have found. This is based on a stock setup no optional springs box stock setup.

Vehical: Silver and Red Losi Slider
Motor: Stock
Springs: Stock
Shock oil: 40wt rear 30wt Front

Shock placement: Make the slider as low as possible front and rear.
Tires: Stock - Slightly worn
RF Tire: On the RF tire I put a strip of black battery tape on the inside of the RF tires. Keeps from traction roll

Shock Spacers: 2 Med spacers in the LR. 2 small spacers in the RF. 2 small spacers on the RR and 1 large spacer on the LF.

How to make a fast motor:

1. Dismount Brushes and springs
2. Spray the brushes with motor cleaner
3. Spray the motor 
4. Put a drop of bearing oil in both sides of can
5. Mount brushes and springs
6. Run in for 3 minutes @ 2v
7. Put 1 drop of Zubek comm drops on the comm
8. Run in for 2 Min @ 3v
9. Spray with motor cleaner
10. Dont dismount brushes this time
11. put 1 drop of bearing oil in both sides
12. Run in for 2 Min @ 3.5 v

Then you have the best running slider motor possible.
PS. Dont try and cut the comm it doesent work>>

If you have any questions just send me a PM
Ran on a 120ft oval carpet track

Hope this helps
Taylor Baney


----------



## torrnado (Nov 24, 2007)

*perfect slider setup....*

ok, if you run a stock motor, how can ya take a stock motor apart when they are push in tab motors? that would be considered cheating at some tracks. not tryin to implify anything, i didnt think you could take a stock slider motor apart without destroying it, ive taken push in tab motors apart before like that and could never get them back together...


----------

